# Admiral R35 Renewal - good news



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Was a bit worried it would go up somewhat, in line with a general rise in premiums and maybe hefty 35 claims....

But it has stayed the same as last year ( well £10 less to be precise :bowdown1: )



.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

My Admiral cover renews next week.

I am 46, 11 years NCD, no points(!!), car in communal underground carpark.

£737

Just need to see if I can get them to agree to do a remap!

D


----------



## SensoryTerror (Oct 23, 2010)

Im 31 8 year NCB and ive been quoted £1,579. Im pretty happy with that seeing as some people are getting quotes close to £3,000.00


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Sounds ok

I'm 40, mucho no claims, no accidents or convictions, but car parked on street in high risk London area; £1140


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have just renegotiated my GTR cover with Admiral down to £666!!

I then asked about remaps and exhausts expecting the 2 finger salute - to my surprise they will now cover a 75bhp uplift and exhaust....for the pricely sum of a further £14!!

I just need to decide whether to go with a competitor who offer 5 trackdays inclusive - they want £898 which is pretty reasonable and allow all mods!

Opinions?

D


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

If it says 'remap 10%' , or similar, on your paperwork then you are fine:bowdown1:

They told me they didn't cover remaps, only replacement ECU!! That was a while back.

I'd get the paperwork, then tune 



sumo69 said:


> I have just renegotiated my GTR cover with Admiral down to £666!!
> 
> I then asked about remaps and exhausts expecting the 2 finger salute - to my surprise they will now cover a 75bhp uplift and exhaust....for the pricely sum of a further £14!!
> 
> ...


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> I just need to decide whether to go with a competitor who offer 5 trackdays inclusive


Can I ask who this is? 

I don't intend to stay with Admiral anymore unless I can get seperate track cover.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Can I ask who this is?
> 
> I don't intend to stay with Admiral anymore unless I can get seperate track cover.


PM me your e-mail address and I will give you all the details. :clap:

D


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

Paul,
I have used Competition Car Insurance, £895 including 5 track days.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

GTR_Steve said:


> Paul,
> I have used Competition Car Insurance, £895 including 5 track days.


Thats who I used and exactly the same premium!

D


----------

